# Weird thing happening w my HDX...Anyone else? (Read on...)



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

On Fire HDX:  Went on Amazon music tested a play sample of MP3 song... poked around the web etc. HDX is in sleep mode; hour later, I hear that sample song randomly play out of nowhere. Never purchased or downloaded it. Weird!!
Help appreciated.  With my luck; Ill be in church Sunday w the HDX in my purse n it will do it when all is whisper quiet!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

sjc said:


> On Fire HDX: Went on Amazon music tested a play sample of MP3 song... poked around the web etc. HDX is in sleep mode; hour later, I hear that sample song randomly play out of nowhere. Never purchased or downloaded it. Weird!!
> Help appreciated. With my luck; Ill be in church Sunday w the HDX in my purse n it will do it when all is whisper quiet!!


Can't say I have. I would turn the volume down and also turn on "Quiet Time" to make sure no notification sounds override the volume control. (Swipe down, tap "Quiet Time.")

Betsy


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Weird: did it a few of times.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I haven't messed with the music part of the HDX yet, but I'm pretty sure it's not supposed to do that. 

Obviously, try restarting it. 

Re: 'quiet time' -- I did notice that, when playing Words With Friends, the commercials between will play at volume if you have the volume up EVEN when quiet time is set.  So, that was weird. I'm not sure, actually, what 'quiet time' quiets.  Might just be notifications -- like email coming in or updates.  

Sounds like a job for "MayDay"!


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

I  gather I can look forward to Quiet Time when I finally get an HDX in my hands?

I almost always have the sound all the way down and that does prevent the sound from the ads between WWFriends, thankfully.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I haven't messed with the music part of the HDX yet, but I'm pretty sure it's not supposed to do that.
> 
> Obviously, try restarting it.
> 
> ...


Yes, Quiet Time is for notifications. You use the regular volume keys for the volume in apps, etc. Quiet Time makes it so you don't have to individually change notifications for each app. It's assumed you won't be actually using noisy apps during things like church. 

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Yes, Quiet Time is for notifications. You use the regular volume keys for the volume in apps, etc. Quiet Time makes it so you don't have to individually change notifications for each app. It's assumed you won't be actually using noisy apps during things like church.
> 
> Betsy


Hmmm. Depends on the church, I guess.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

Just a cooler name for "Mute All Notifications" under Sounds &  Display on the HD.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Hmmm. Depends on the church, I guess.


Really? Playing Candy Crush during mass, are we? 

Betsy


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Lol. You guys crack me up!!
Speaking of WWF:  I downloaded the app; no option to upgrade to word o meter n tile pile. So now I still play on iPhone because I have all the extras.
Am I missing something??


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

sjc said:


> Lol. You guys crack me up!!
> Speaking of WWF: I downloaded the app; no option to upgrade to word o meter n tile pile. So now I still play on iPhone because I have all the extras.
> Am I missing something??


Speaking of WWF, isn't there a paid version I can buy so that I don't have all the ads?


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

Jane, sadly, Betsy answered that question for me awhile back and apparently there is not a paid version of WWF


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Jane:  We'll wait n see together!!


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

We can hope, too!


----------

